# Male or female



## Kblack10 (Feb 19, 2016)

Please help...we have to choose a puppy really soon and I can't decide on male or female. I was dead set on red female but she has a brown nose and probably will have amber colored eyes so I am having second thoughts. Kinda wanted a cute little black nose with brown eyes. There is a red male available also. No idea what kind of personalities they will have as its too early to tell. Are there major differences in male and female??


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Don't let nose colour be a deciding factor. Maggie had a little black nose when she was a puppy. It turned brown when she was a year old. Wouldn't trade it for all the tea in China.


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

Kirby and Rufus' noses turned brown, too. With Kirby it worried me, but I realized that cockapoos are ever-evolving, and now I just wait and see what changes they have in store when it comes to colors and textures.


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Eye, coat, nose colour & *** aren't really what you should be using as your primary determination tool IMHO. Good temperament rules all.

BUT If you do want to persume this avenue of thinking then I suggest you read this to get a firm understanding of genetics in which to base your decision. Realizing that if you get a Cockapoo it's a cross so it's basically an educated guess what your puppy will look like an adult.

http://www.doggenetics.co.uk/


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Tesseract said:


> http://www.doggenetics.co.uk/


My brother's red dog had a dark brown nose when she was little by 2 years it's a lighter brown and she is still cute. My current dog is a wash of red/tan/black/beige/silver/grey hair and I have no idea what to expect as she grows up.


----------



## Kblack10 (Feb 19, 2016)

Well I went the the female with brown nose. We aren't able to wait and pick based on temperament because the puppies go so fast. I had to choose at such a young age without seeing the puppy in person.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh I'm sure your heart will melt when you are able to finally meet her. I also picked without seeing as I wanted a girl and she was the only girl in the litter. Do you have a name picked out yet? How long do you have to wait before collecting your little bundle?


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Do you have any pictures of her? I bet she is adorable!! Name ideas?


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

I picked our little girl from pictures only, there were only two females in the litter and my pup had a brown nose. Sophie is 10 months now and her nose is black. She is a very pretty apricot color and we love her to pieces! She is so sweet and smart and loves everyone, the perfect lap dog. 

How long is your wait and what will you name her? It is such a happy, exciting time. Hope you will have a picture of her soon!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Definitely get the girl 
How exciting!
Tell us more about her.


----------



## Kblack10 (Feb 19, 2016)

My daughter has decided to name her Saidie Grace. Haha!! I guess we don't have a choice. We pick her up the 26th of this month


----------



## Kblack10 (Feb 19, 2016)

We are naming her Sadie Grace. My daughter has picked that name and isn't backing down. We are picking her up on the 26th of this month. We can't wait. She will be our first ever inside dog so we are hoping and praying that we can figure the puppy thing out quickly.


----------



## Kblack10 (Feb 19, 2016)

I can't figure out how to post pictures


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Love the name your daughter picked.

To post a picture, click on the 'Go Advanced' button at the bottom of the reply box. It will bring you to another reply box where you will be able to insert a link to your picture; for instance Photobucket; or attach a picture from your PC.


----------



## Kblack10 (Feb 19, 2016)

*Picture*

Here is a pic she took quickly and sent to my phone. Can't see her face in it. She's about 4 weeks old


----------



## Kblack10 (Feb 19, 2016)

*#7*

Oh and she is on the left in that last pic. She's #7 in this pic. What do yall think??


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Kblack10 (Feb 19, 2016)

It was between her and the male #4. Thanks


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

She's adorable!! And her name is very sweet!


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Very cute, you made an excellent choice!


----------

